# Letting candidates know the outcome from a job interview?



## beeboo (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm currently awaiting the outcome of a job interview. 

They were supposed to make a decision yesterday or today and as time ticks on I'm assuming it's more likely to be bad news 

But can anyone throw any light on the usual process?  I'm assuming if you interviewed five people for one job, you wouldn't tell the unsuccessful candidates until the successful candidate had signed-up for the job, in case you need to go to your second or third choice 


Sorry, I'm getting very anxious waiting


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2008)

Often, they write to the unsuccessful candidates, and only phone the successful ones, which means that unsuccessful ones don't hear as quickly.

However, it's also just as likely as them still trying to sort it out, bearing in mind we are talking public sector (famous for its bureaucracy), a panel of interviewers (always difficult to get a consensus out of a group), and several vacancies (lots of people to phone and offer the job to, not all of whom will be immediately available to take a call).

I wouldn't be at all surprised if they didn't contact anyone until tomorrow, having spent today and yesterday making the decision, and that they wouldn't finish contacting people until the day after, when they will send the letters to the unsuccessful candidates.

*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Santino (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, usually you'd offer it to the first candidate before letting second and third choice know (unless they were manifestly unsuitable). Also, if the decision was close they may prefer to get references to see if that makes anyone's case weaker or stronger.

In my new job they even changed the number of posts available, which is why I got the job, some weeks after the interview.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah that's kind of what I thought 

*stares hard at phone, willing it to ring*

I suppose the longer it takes, at least it is being let down gently. 

*drums fingers*


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 8, 2008)

There really isn't a standard for this. Each company will do things differently, some are good at it and others are not.

There could be many reasons why you haven't heard anything yet:

- They may want to interview more people
- They may be waiting for final confirmation of budget for the role (I've seen situations where  dozens of people were interviewed for several roles only to have a senior person stop the whole project in its tracks)
- One of the other people they wanted to interview had to postone their meeting and they are waiting for that
- HR people can be complete disorganised flakes

The trick is to not give up until to hear a final answer one way or the other. For one job I had to go to 10 interviews over 3 months before they finally hired me!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 8, 2008)

Once I couldn't get hold of someone to confirm the salary offer before I rang the successful candidate so was about 2 days late in getting back to them. 

I hope it's good news - I know you've worked really hard 

<crosses fingers>


----------



## Belushi (Jan 8, 2008)

> But can anyone throw any light on the usual process? I'm assuming if you interviewed five people for one job, you wouldn't tell the unsuccessful candidates until the successful candidate had signed-up for the job, in case you need to go to your second or third choice



Thats how I do it. I hate phoning unsuccesful candidates but I think its unfair to write to them and make them wait.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 8, 2008)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I hope it's good news - I know you've worked really hard
> 
> <crosses fingers>



thanks 

I'm trying to be realistic, I know there is more chance of me NOT getting it than getting it, but my heart's really set on it....


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 8, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> I'm trying to be realistic, I know there is more chance of me NOT getting it than getting it, but my heart's really set on it....


 
Is there an agency involved? Make the buggers ring and chase; it's what they're there for.


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 8, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> Is there an agency involved? Make the buggers ring and chase; it's what they're there for.


That can make the candidate look desperate and place them in a more defensive position when negotiating salary/benefits...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 8, 2008)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> That can make the candidate look desperate and place them in a more defensive position when negotiating salary/benefits...


 
No, it makes the agency look like a desperate commission-chaser. The candidate can remain apparently insouciant. 

As long as one doesn't ever email an agency fretting about the lack of contact, as sometimes they are fuckwitted enough to forward that to the potential employer.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 8, 2008)

No agency, I applied direct.    

I've not exactly been playing hard-to-get so far  so if I did get it I'd probably be screwed from a negotiation perspective


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 8, 2008)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> That can make the candidate look desperate and place them in a more defensive position when negotiating salary/benefits...


rubbish it shows that you are keen and assertive...


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 8, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> No, it makes the agency look like a desperate commission-chaser. The candidate can remain apparently insouciant.
> 
> As long as one doesn't ever email an agency fretting about the lack of contact, as sometimes they are fuckwitted enough to forward that to the potential employer.


The agency quite frequently has a fairly close relationship with the hiring company as in they may be a single or short listed supplier. One could imagine a gum-snapping agency clerk wearily calling the hiring company and saying 'sorry to bother you Madge, but this candidate is pestering me for an answer on this.'.


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 8, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> rubbish it shows that you are keen and assertive...


It may depend on industry. In my field, its better to make the hiring company think you are dealing with several other offers and that way they have to come up with a good offer to lure you to work for them. Calling them back makes you look like you have no other offers.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 8, 2008)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> The agency quite frequently has a fairly close relationship with the hiring company as in they may be a single or short listed supplier. One could imagine a gum-snapping agency clerk wearily calling the hiring company and saying 'sorry to bother you Madge, but this candidate is pestering me for an answer on this.'.


 
I'm having difficulty with that mental picture, I must say. Perhaps it was the "Madge".


----------



## Santino (Jan 8, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> No agency, I applied direct.
> 
> I've not exactly been playing hard-to-get so far  so if I did get it I'd probably be screwed from a negotiation perspective


If you do get the job I'm going to take some credit for it due to my l33t interview tips. And 5% of your salary.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2008)

I always close interviews by requesting the notification process. 
Then if I call back after the deadline I feel perfectly fine about it.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 8, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I always close interviews by requesting the notification process.
> Then if I call back after the deadline I feel perfectly fine about it.



The situ was they had a last interview on Monday (yesterday) and the panel were then meeting on Monday or Tuesday to make a decision, and would be informed soon after.

The last job I went for they closed the interview saying they had to interview someone else next week blah blah and then phoned me back about an hour later to say they liked me so forget about what they said,  they were going to give it to me


----------



## beeboo (Jan 9, 2008)

oh crumbs

I've got a voicemail message and an email from the head chap asking me to give him a call - nothing else, just can you give me a call.   Just tried to phone and he's engaged 

Fucks sake I'm shaking like a leaf.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow! That's so exciting!


----------



## baldrick (Jan 9, 2008)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## bodach (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like it could be good news. The eternal optimist me.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 9, 2008)

Good Luck, beeboo!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG-OMG-OMG!

I got the job I got the job I got the job!!!!

  

woo-hoo!!!



YES!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> OMG-OMG-OMG!
> 
> I got the job I got the job I got the job!!!!
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!

Now smear some luck on me - I'm waiting for a phone call too!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 9, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Now smear some luck on me - I'm waiting for a phone call too!



*crosses fingers*


----------



## Belushi (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 9, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> OMG-OMG-OMG!
> 
> I got the job I got the job I got the job!!!!
> 
> ...


well of course you did, you're marvellous  
well done.
the milky bars are on you then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice one beeboo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> well of course you did, you're marvellous



*This* is the attitude. Blasé


----------



## Madusa (Jan 9, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 9, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> *This* is the attitude. Blasé


you are marvellouss too, fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 9, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> *This* is the attitude. Blasé



There was a bit of me over the last couple of days thinking "I don't see how anyone can be better qualified, have interviewed better or want this job more than I do"  As it turns out that was evidently a bit true 

*smug*


----------



## beeboo (Jan 9, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> you are marvellouss too, fingers crossed for you too.



Yep!  You've got to let us know what happens.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks SBL 

I don't see why I shouldn't get mine either! I didn't have to misrepresent myself ONCE during the interview, which is quite unusual and I think I clearly loved their set-up 

What an excellent start to the year this is/will be. We rock


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 9, 2008)

Yay beeboo, and good luck 5t3lla!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 9, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I don't see why I shouldn't get mine either! I didn't have to misrepresent myself ONCE during the interview, which is quite unusual



 

I think obvious enthusiasm goes a long way.  Despite my best efforts I'm normally really easy to read, which has played both for me and against me in interviews - my last job one of the reasons I got it was because I was obviously really keen, apparantly the only time I looked disappointed was when they said they had more people to interview.

Another time I went to an interview and was quite enthusiastic until they showed me round the rest of the office and they were clearly a bunch of idiots.  I thought I hid my disgust quite well but I was told that the person who interviewed could tell she "lost me" at the point.


----------



## rennie (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2008)

Massive congratulations, beeboo!

You are allowed to be a little smug at this stage, so wallow in it while you are.

And good luck 5t3IIa!


----------



## Santino (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Ms T (Jan 9, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> OMG-OMG-OMG!
> 
> I got the job I got the job I got the job!!!!
> 
> ...




Hurrah! Brilliant news.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2008)

I got a 2nd interview!!1!!! Or 'informal chat', they call it. 

It's a family firm run by the 3 sons of the founder and one of their missususus interviewed me. I was all relaxed and chilled then as I was having such a good time but I bet I'll cock it up and accidentally swear a lot or something  Must buy a new outfit as it's quite glam and I get the feeling maybe they are now after someone who will fit in to the industry, not jsut be aces.

Unnngh, I'm excited!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats, 5t3IIa! 

Do you know how many other people have got to that stage, or is this just a formality?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Congrats, 5t3IIa!
> 
> Do you know how many other people have got to that stage, or is this just a formality?



Fanks! 

I don't know how many other people got to this stage but would they do it if it wasn't between me and at least one other person?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

It's quite possible that, if they are calling it an "informal chat", they have already decided on you, but just want to tie up a few things, or check something. Or even, just negotiate a start date and salary.

Other times, though, they interview lots of people at the first stage, and then put about half of those through to a second interview which is more in depth. I don't think yours is one of those?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> It's quite possible that, if they are calling it an "informal chat", they have already decided on you, but just want to tie up a few things, or check something. Or even, just negotiate a start date and salary.
> 
> Other times, though, they interview lots of people at the first stage, and then put about half of those through to a second interview which is more in depth. I don't think yours is one of those?




I think this is an the former, just checking I wasn't having a once-in-a-lifetime good day and, tbh, that they all like me as it's quite a small & 'intimate' firm, being family-run. Don't blame them either 

They've already said the salary is "similar to your present pay scale" which I think is a promising turn of phrase as (I'm telling myself) they looked at what I'm on and figured they'd wack a grand on it and take me, iyswim.

I'm going to PM you the company as it's sooooo cool and sooooo girlie! Hold on!


----------



## citydreams (Jan 11, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> OMG-OMG-OMG!
> 
> I got the job I got the job I got the job!!!!
> 
> ...



oh ffs!!

just as i was about to visit!

Congrats


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I think this is an the former, just checking I wasn't having a once-in-a-lifetime good day and, tbh, that they all like me as it's quite a small & 'intimate' firm, being family-run. Don't blame them either
> 
> They've already said the salary is "similar to your present pay scale" which I think is a promising turn of phrase as (I'm telling myself) they looked at what I'm on and figured they'd wack a grand on it and take me, iyswim.
> 
> I'm going to PM you the company as it's sooooo cool and sooooo girlie! Hold on!



Yeah, I reckon you are right. Just relax and be confident, and I am sure it will be fine


----------



## trashpony (Jan 11, 2008)

I've only just seen this beeboo - congratulations! That's excellent news 

Good luck 5t3IIa


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2008)

yay 5t3lla, that sounds very promising indeed! 

PM me the company too  I want to see where you're going to be working!

I went to a meeting today with the most hideous, unagreeable, dirty smell client and I NEVER NEED SEE HIM AGAIN!   hahaha, leaving is great!


----------



## lontok2005 (Jan 11, 2008)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Thats how I do it. I hate phoning unsuccesful candidates but I think its unfair to write to them and make them wait.



The awful thing about having to do it that way, though - having had to make such calls - is that for most people a call equals success, so the instant you say who you are people think they've got the job and then you have to let them down. A letter does take longer but is a much softer rejection than a call IMO.

I wouldn't worry too much about not being contacted yet though - it's still early.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> yay 5t3lla, that sounds very promising indeed!
> 
> PM me the company too  I want to see where you're going to be working!
> 
> I went to a meeting today with the most hideous, unagreeable, dirty smell client and I NEVER NEED SEE HIM AGAIN!   hahaha, leaving is great!



Ra!

When do start? Do you get a little break in between? I quite fancy a baby-holiday - Xmas was exhausting


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Ra!
> 
> When do start? Do you get a little break in between? I quite fancy a baby-holiday - Xmas was exhausting



I think I'm either going to go all-out and take a massive holiday, or start straight away.  Massive holiday depends on other half who prob won't be able to take time off 

Given I'm going to get ridiculous civil service quantities of holiday though, I'm not too worried 

Your place sounds v exciting, I'm hoping your informal chat goes well, when is it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 11, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I think I'm either going to go all-out and take a massive holiday, or start straight away.  Massive holiday depends on other half who prob won't be able to take time off
> 
> Given I'm going to get *ridiculous civil service quantities of holiday *though, I'm not too worried
> 
> Your place sounds v exciting, I'm hoping your informal chat goes well, when is it?



You are welcome 

Sorted out which union you are going to join yet?


----------



## beeboo (Jan 11, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> You are welcome
> 
> Sorted out which union you are going to join yet?



*doffs cap appreciatively*

Don't worry, I'll sort it out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine!

This morning I had quite an intimidating 'informal' chat with the Directors I hadn't met then they rang an hour and a half later to offer it to me!

They offered a decent amount of money, I asked if they were flexible on it, they said they weren't so I said 'Oh who cares! Yes please!' So now they think I am mad 

We are teh rockingest


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 15, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Mine!
> 
> This morning I had quite an intimidating 'informal' chat with the Directors I hadn't then they rang an hour and a half later to offer it to me!
> 
> ...


 
Excellent. Hang on to it and don't let them take it back. Also, don't give everyone on Urban free shooz.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 15, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> Excellent. Hang on to it and don't let them take it back. Also, don't give everyone on Urban free shooz.




Fired? Moi? Wot nonsense! <cough>

:spaz:


----------



## beeboo (Jan 15, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Mine!



YAY!!!   

I was going to send you a PM cos I was wondering... 

Way to go us!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 15, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> YAY!!!
> 
> I was going to send you a PM cos I was wondering...
> 
> Way to go us!




Innit!

You know how every cloud has a scuzzy grey lining though? Mine is 0815 starts  They kept that quiet!


----------



## beeboo (Jan 15, 2008)

that is a bit sucky.

I'm going to have slightly shorter hours than I'm on now and flexi-time.  And a shorter commute. Happy days!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats, 5t3IIa! 



Here's hoping the job is perfect in every way (well, apart from the early start, but you will soon get used to that, so long as you are enjoying the job!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2008)

Nevermind - i'm starting a new thread


----------



## beeboo (Jan 16, 2008)

What's more important to you, the money or the start time?  I'd probably try to plan my arguement to get them to budge on one or the other.

Is there a good reason why they want you to start at 8.15? What would the implications be if you started later?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2008)

beeboo said:
			
		

> What's more important to you, the money or the start time?  I'd probably try to plan my arguement to get them to budge on one or the other.
> 
> Is there a good reason why they want you to start at 8.15? What would the implications be if you started later?




I'll have to ask them


----------

